# Worx WT321K: Budget Friendly, High Quality Circular Saw



## charlie48

David, Thanks for the review !! I'm in the market for a circular saw and hadn't thought of a Worx, I will look at them.


----------



## 308Gap

I pawed it also , I wonder why they dont list it anymore. It felt COOL. anyone know where worx comes from?


----------



## oldcans

I purchased one of these saws last summer just to do a job for a friend while I was on vacation. Like you, I found it on clearance for $49.95 and could not pass it up. I've been cutting a lot of countertops and MDF with it and I am really impressed with its power and the way it feels . I think it rivals any screw drive saw that I have ever used. Have fun with it and keep on cuttin.


----------



## araldite

I think it's a Chinese company.


----------



## PhineasWhipsnake

ALL companies are Chinese companies nowadays. Except Festool…


----------



## dfdye

Dan, I haven't used a worm drive (call me a luddite), but yea, I am really impressed by the Worx's power! It blew threw 3/4" MDF with almost no resistance, and the scrap 2×8s that I had lying around were similarly easy to cut. The Worx feeks as good as any ~$150 Dewalt or Porter Cable I have tried (not that I would try and make a detailed comparison unless I had all of them side by side), and a HUGE upgrade over my old Skill saw. Also, the blade that comes with is pretty nice for regular work, I would get a 40 tooth blade for finer cross cuts, but the stock blade was great for breaking down sheets of MDF (which I what I mainly used it for the first time around)

Good to hear yours has held up well, and that your opinion of the saw has stayed so positive.

Weird, though, that it has been on "clearance" for so long. I wonder if Worx just made so many of them overestimating demand that they are trying to dump a bunch of stock, and that there are actually still a bunch of them in a warehouse somewhere. Odd. . . .


----------



## Hyperhutch

I think the "clearance" issue is due partly to its not-so-great review in Popular Mechanics, and the fact that it has no name recognition. I work at a Woodcraft store, and when they arrived the first thing I thought was "What the heck is Worx?" I had never heard of the company before.

But after selling a ton of them, I decided to bite the bullet and get one. They certainly feel good in your hand, and have good power. One thing I noticed was the short guard lever. I find I am frequently lifting the guard manually for 'shaving' cuts, and cuts near edges, and you can't hold it up with your hands on the handle. So I bought a piece of aluminum extrusion, and will remove the current lever and replace it with a piece that can be utilized with my hands gripping the handle safely.

Thanks for the review!!

Hutch


----------



## dfdye

Hutch,

Great observation about the guard lever. I am planning on using the dust collector port with it (if the part ever gets in) so the shorter guard lever seems to be designed to allow clearance of the bolt-on vacuum adapter.

Thanks for the insight as to the "clearance" issue. I looked into Worx, and they seem to be a lawn equipment company that randomly sells power tools. It seems like they really hit on a winner with this saw, though.

I looked for that Popular Mechanics review, and this is what I found. I have absolutely no idea what those guys were smoking to put the second most powerful tool in their tests at the bottom of their rankings. I agree that for $179 the Worx saw isn't a great value, but do they really think it deserved the same rank as a cheaply built Skill with a stamped base and a Black and Decker Firestorm??!? I am definitely not arguing that it should be the top ranked tool, but from personal experience I can say it is every bit as good as the Dewalt and Porter-Cable they ranked very highly. I would love to know the full rationale for this ranking, but guess rather than wondering, I should be happy that the ensuing price drop allowed me to get a good saw for less than any of the other tools in that test!


----------



## LeeImbimbo

I recently took advantage of the same purchase, and I must say so far the saw seems to be working great. It needed a little bit of tuning out of box to make sure everything was squared up, but other than that I actually like the fit and finish of it.

Has anyone had any luck finding out if it has a dust chute made for it? I just ordered a Bosch Dust Chute, that I think will be easily molded to fit the saw and provide dust collection, however, is there one meant to fit it exactly I would happily order it.

I think what I like about the price of this saw the most is that I won't feel bad should I choose to take Eurekazone's advice and creating a dust port upfront. But for right now I'm hoping that utilizing the dust chute in the back will work just fine.

I've only used it a few times, so hopefully this saw continues to work and you won't find me complaining in a week about how the thing has gone to crap after just a few uses. =D


----------



## LeeImbimbo

Alright so I finally got through to the Worz Customer Service and found the one missing piece, the dust port. Worz lists a parts list on a completely different website, which actually has a detailed parts list that I recommend printing out for your records for future reference. I have provided the website link below:

http://ipl.ordertree.com/ipl/757/wt431kcom.pdf

The part number for the dust port is either 50010320, or 50010321, shown on the diagram as item #88. The Worz customer service people said that they believe the correct one is 50010320, I guess I will know in 3 to 5 business days =P.

Also make sure that they include the screws for the dust port, part# 50002660, shown on the diagram as item number 89

On the plus side they said that the dust port was supposed to be included in the box, and is covered under the warranty, so I wasn't charged for it's replacement. I hope that helps everyone that purchase the item.


----------



## dfdye

Wow! Wish I had tried that. I actually paid for mine!

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## CL810

Lee - Did you get the part in? Which part number was right?


----------



## dfdye

Not sure about Lee, but I got my ports in that I ordered from OrderTree.com (part #50010320). They came in very quickly, they definitely fit my saw, but they are the wrong size to fit to my vacuum. I am going to have to figure out a coupling fix to get the 1.25" tubing to hook up to it, but other than that it works just fine.


----------



## CL810

Thanks, David!


----------



## Millo

are the 45-degree bevel cuts accurate? I'll check into this saw. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## dfdye

Milo-sorry for not following up sooner. The quick answer is that I don't know. There is an adjustment for 90, which is all that I care about since I typically only use my circular saw for breaking down sheet goods, but I have not checked the 45 stop. I'll take a quick look this afternoon and get back to you.

My guess, based on the quality of the tool, is that it will be pretty darn close. How accurate do you care to get? Are you using this for framing, or trying to make picture frames?


----------



## Arvind

Does anyone still have the WORX saw? How has it fared over the years? I am considering getting one on craigslist for $35 - its been lightly used. I am thinking of mounting it on a table and using it as a table saw. Are spares still available for this saw?

Thanks,

Arvind


----------

